# gas and anxiety



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi, It started about 6 months ago, as soon as I would leave my house I get horrible stomach pains and gas. It doesn't occur at home. Its really bad gas at school, work and train.I've taken every test and the doctors don't see anything wrong with me. Everyone looks at me in these places because I smell so bad. My mom doesn't believe this happens because it doesn't happen at home. Please help me.------------------


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Since your symptoms are not occuring at home there is a strong possibility that anxiety is a trigger. It becomes a bit of a self-defeating cycle because after experiencing the gas, you become anxious about it and pre-occupied with it which will set off your system, triggering the very symptoms you were worried about. Your comment that people are looking at you may be more of a reflection of how self-conscious you have become rather than what is really happening. Try to use some anxiety-management techniques such as deep breathing, muscle relaxation and calming self-talk. Use distraction, tell yourself that you must think about other things and not what is happening inside your body. If you have difficulty calming yourself on your own, seek out a therapist who specializes in anxiety management. Good luck, I hope you feel better.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

GasProblems, this article might help in understanding IBS better as well. What tests have you had? http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2001)

I know that excess air swallowing is very common with anxiety, but I didn't think that air expelled as flatulence smelled...but maybe I'm wrong. As Dr. Bolen said, maybe you feel people are staring at you, but actually it is not as bad as it seems.Have you talked to your doctor about the problem? I think it would be wise. And don't be embarassed talking about it with your doctor - that's what they're there for...besides they have 'heard it all'.Good luck







[This message has been edited by RopesEnd (edited 03-01-2001).]


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi gasprob..I sometimes have this problem too related to anxiety...and at home I don't have the problem. I've found until last Friday when I had a total relapse that Mike's tapes have helped me enormously. I'mn hoping to recover back to where I was before. They're worth a try.


----------

